
Ask HN: Why is dockerheart.com showing up in searches for Docker Hub? - windexh8er
Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;duckduckgo.com&#x2F;?q=docker+hub&amp;t=lm&amp;ia=web<p>Third link.
======
ToFab123
Why shouldn't it show up? The page contains the words 'docker hub'

